# New construction, first time with warm season grass



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

So this forum has saved me from a number of major mistakes with my first time living in the south. I'm still very new to serious lawn care but figured I'd document where I am

Sod laid shortly before going dormant - didn't apply pre-em until I found this site and was rewarded with some early season weeds

Found some large rocks hiding under dead spots, along with a lot of construction material and garbage


Patching the rock holes


Irrigation install


----------



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

Sanding and sodding over the irrigation trenching

Progress 



Front progress


Even with 2 rounds of sanding there's still a lot of leveling work to do. Planning another round but not sure whether I want to force another one on relatively new grass


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

Mow + another round of spoon feeding nitrogen. Can barely see the trench lines now, although I see a lot more sand in my future


----------



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

Another round of patching rock holes and throwing down more sand/soil on trench lines


----------



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

Took it down another notch with the manual reel.


----------



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

An interesting comparison between sections of my lawn. My best guess is the one on the right gets shaded by the fence a little too much. The area just won't thicken up


----------



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

Spent a few loads of sand bringing up the level to the adjacent concrete to help with mowing that edge. Been a pain with a dip right at the concrete


----------



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

Still a long way to catch up to most folks here, but pleased with the first year


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks great! Still using the manual reel?


----------



## Dcg4x (May 16, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Looks great! Still using the manual reel?


Yes, been waiting and watching for the right mower to come available all summer


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@Dcg4x it's a process that takes time. Great job on the 1st summer. My yard didn't "come together" like I expected until the Summer of 2016 after the sod was laid when we moved in around April/May 2015. Hang in there. The best is yet to come.


----------

